# Anyone know where to get one of these?



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

I need a replacement for this.
It's part of the water system on my Euramobil and I can't find one anywhere.
Euramobil don't seem to have any dealers in the UK (contrary to their website) and I'm at a loss.
Any help greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eura*

Hi

Oaktree Motorhomes sell new Euramobil, so maybe the can help.

Have you tried emailing Euramobil in Germany?

Russell


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not looked but is cak tanks in kenilworth a place to look at or give them a call they are very good and helpful


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you might be having to do a homemade version with some Tee Connectors.

Have a look on olearys Website for Product TC5P and some hose.

Ben


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

That is a smaller version of the two I had in my Hymer [more connectors on mine] They both split due to ice, winter before last. I obtained replacements from Hymer UK, but they are now made of solid square brass with screw in connectors and consequently very expensive [circa £95 each] As previously suggested, you could probably make your own with copper fittings. I wish I'd thought of it.
Regards,

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A heating engineer should be able to make that easy enough.

Andy


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

replace it with two plastic y pieces its one in and three out and two y pieces will give you the same it will be bulkier but considerably easier and cheaper, they are a pain if you dont get every last bit of water out.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I MHF-posted this last October -_ I emailed Petra Lang at Sprendlingen last night outlining the difficulties I'd experienced with obtaining a piece of trim until my saviours, Geoff Cox of Denby, Derbs, came to the rescue. A reply arrived this morning from Danielle Janssen (After Sales Service) advising that they are aware of the situation and are "constantly looking for more service partners in England", but also delivering the welcome news that they have just identified an additional one - RDH Service In Chesterfield - tel 01246-297682. 
So, with Geoff Cox at Denby, Derbs, being helpful and hopefully RDH Services also in Derbyshire, those within striking distance should be well-served. Hopefully Eura Mobil will be able to attract some other efficiently-run agencies who are able to "do damp tests and all other repairs"._
Eura Mobil don't deal direct for spares but may be helpful with identifying a parts no. Then try one of the two mentioned above.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Pard, Slightly off topic but I have also e mailed Petra Lang on several occasions. At one point she thought they might resolve the issue fairly quickly but I heard no more. Chelston motorhomes have indicated on this forum that they would be pleased to carry out work on Euramobil,s (and as I recalll offered a discount)  and I offered this information to Euramobil who said they were to contact them. I have heard no more so I sent another e mail to them a couple of days ago asking what the current situation is. I await a reply (I hope)
I think the difficulty is in appointing a full dealership as dealers don,t want to take on sales and hold parts etc having regard to exchange rates etc. Therefore they would not be able to offer warranty work. I suggested that they might just like to allow a dealer to obtain parts direct so that servicing and maintenence could be carried out more readily in the UK.
Perhaps they need a push from someone else. Petra Lang does seem quite helpful .
Dave


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone but:
Neither Oaktree or Cranham want to help.
CAK tanks don't have one.
I'm using a temporary repair using Y's etc and I've emailed Euramobil to see what they suggest (other than referring me to Oaktree or Cranham).
I'll email them the picture and if they can provide the part no I'll try RDH Service In Chesterfield & Geoff Cox.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

merpb
If you do e mail them, Petra Lang is I think customer relations, may be worth pointing out the difficulty in UK of dealers willing to help and she could get the part identified for you. They did send someone a minor part such as this free of charge.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

It's a bit of a pity this wasn't in the Eura Mobil forum, but I can understand why merpb placed it where it is, as the part wanted could be one of those universal bits. But there are a few threads on EM parts supply, all of which conclude that Oak Tree and Cranham, supposedly EM dealers, are not dealers in the sense of offering any sales and parts back-up, but only as vehicle suppliers.

As you infer, Chudders, maybe we need to make a concerted bombardment of UK EM owners to get them to act soon. Pilote's new initiative in establishing new UK dealerships and allowing them to buy in sterling so that the manufacturer takes the risk on currency exchange rates is an interesting development to watch. It seems likely that most British dealerships will be dumping the Euro vans without such initiatives... not good for competition or choice, methinks


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*adaptor*

try hobby dealers have similar on my 700 my be a bit bigger you can always blank spares off kenny


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Also as suggested above I think I would try 3 T pieces from CAK tanks. Blank one end and join the T pieces with a short piece of flexible pipe. Input hose the other end.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar part (but in brass) split on my camper this winter
(even though the open drain valve was only 2 inches away - as I was parked on a slope it hadn't emptied properly)

replaced it with a couple of Tefen Tee's & jubilee clips

tefen tee's


----------

